

Google on track to outspend banks, big tobacco in lobbying - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/04/google-on-track-to-outspend-banks-big-tobacco-in-lobbying.ars

======
ArabGeek
can anyone tell us if any of google's lobbying prevented the web from being
less free and censored? do they support CISPA which is using cyber security as
an excuse to stifle free speech on facebook twitter and others?

~~~
Suraj-Sun
This ZDNet article claims that, "Google helped with CISPA, joins Cybersecurity
Theatre," and "CISPA’s author Rep. Mike Rogers (R-MI) has bragged that Google
had, in fact, quietly worked with the bill’s authors behind the scenes."

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/violetblue/google-helped-with-
cisp...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/violetblue/google-helped-with-cispa-joins-
cybersecurity-theatre/1238)

~~~
Karunamon
The source of the ZDNet article is a bit less sensational sounding:

[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/221977-g...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/221977-gop-chairman-google-supportive-of-controversial-
cybersecurity-bill-cispa)

    
    
      >"They've been helpful and supportive of trying to find the right language in the bill," Rogers said, adding that Google wants to protect consumers' privacy and prevent regulation of the Internet.
    

It makes sense that they'd try to get in during the drafting phase instead of
being on the outside looking in, ala SOPA.

